# gold plated items



## mittens (Jan 8, 2013)

hi there everyone,
hope eveyone has had a good christmas and a good new year, ive been offline a while as my computer threw a wobbler.... now its fixed! (i hope!)

anyways,

i was wondering if anyone could stear me in the right direction of any relevent topics that anyone has posted about the processes people use to seperate gold from the small plated pins in electrical connectors, so i can have a read and reserch it a bit more, (gold thats plated onto other metals i mean) (should i read about electro-chemestry or is it a chemical process?)

i baught one of lazer steves dvds just before christmas, the one about processing computer fingers, and its exelent! it realy made me understand what to do with the fingers from start to finish,i was wondering if he covered anything on any other of his dvds that might be usefull for me to watch as reguards my gold plated pins?

also i have alot of mobile phone boards now which i have cleaned up, outside with my heat gun and a slight tap so everything falls off in a pot! another question i have is could i use the acid peroxide method like lazer steve shows in his dvd for treating the fingers? i was just curious because of any solder still being on the phone boards or anything else that might cause me problems?

thank you again everybody for your time and your patience in pointing a learner in the right direction, :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Jan 9, 2013)

Pins have several approaches depending on the base metals,AP, sulphuric cell or dissolution in nitric.
Cell phone boards have been discussed recently.
Use the search function top right of your screen and I'm sure you will find the information you want and more.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi...
Have you read anything here in the forum?
By some slim chance did you happen to see something mentioned about READING and LEARNING?
Give a poke around here and see what you stumble across that might be of help.
O, So your computer's Spell check is still broked.

BS.
Looking for the spell check in the search box...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 9, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?hl=&q=site%3Agoldrefiningforum.com&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3MOZA_enUS408US409&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&tbo=d&rlz=1B3MOZA_enUS408US409&sclient=psy-ab&q=processing+pins+site:goldrefiningforum.com&oq=processing+pins+site:goldrefiningforum.com&gs_l=serp.3...6924.18445.0.19724.18.17.1.0.0.0.189.1920.7j10.17.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.1.yeSxqf3bpgk&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1357316858,d.b2I&fp=6de57c1e4105a628&biw=1138&bih=468


----------

